# this is from the drinking water line rpz



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

This rpz wouldn't pass until I pulled the checks out and washed off the goo. This rpz feeds all the drinking fountains. I quit drinking from the fountains after this.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

yummy. That water is growing.

2" 909 ? That's my final answer:yes:


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

You are correct. It's all Watts, except for the two 10" Febco's and 2 stainless steel Conbracos. Basically 709's and 909's.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I love working on the 909's. 

I despise the 009's. You guys trying to save a buck. Don't skimp on the backflow device.

I would rather work on anything but a 1/2" 009. You better have every part in it before attempting to take it apart. Something WILL break.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well water?

And I'll second the 009.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

That stuff is good for you, full of good wholesome stuff!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Colgar said:


> Well water?
> 
> And I'll second the 009.


Yes,
the rpz test results get sent to the Illinois EPA, and the state plumbing inspector, rather than the local plumbing inspector, because it's well water.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

This is my theory on a bad backflow. REPLACE REPLACE REPLACE. havent lost one yet.


----------

